Ask HN: What features a developers' social network should have? - pvsukale1
======
selmat
No access for Job-Offer-Spammers (known from linkedin). Some kind of
verification or referral system would be fine.

------
brudgers
A prototype would be first on my list.

------
facorreia
Targeted ads.

~~~
pvsukale1
like jobs?

